# Rusty Audi TT Brake Calipers



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

They are truly horrific, and now that I've got newly refurbished alloys they look even more embarrassing. Here's an old pic with my winter wheels:










What I intend to do is paint them in Smooth Hammerite (red), and do the hubs too in black.

My issue is how I go about getting the best result given that I'm not remotely mechanical. I don't want to dismantle the brakes since I don't know what I'm doing, but the pad retaining spring is really rusty, so I'd love to get that out the way and clean it whilst the paint is going on the calliper. Do these just lever out? And if they do, does that leave the pads loose? Lastly, do they go back on easily, or will I struggle to stretch them back into the holes?

If I leave them on they'll invariably get bits of paint on them, but I may be able to work around them and mask them off in tin foil. If I do get them cleaned though I may blow over with lacquer along with the painted callipers to at least leave them cleaner.

Advice?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2016)

There are a few guides like this one...
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43650
Paint on the springs/pad edges looks very poor...like a motor trader tarting a nail up for sale.
Dremel type tools with small wire wheels are handy.
You will get away with not disturbing the hydraulic line.Dont allow the caliper to hang from the brake line and obviously dont touch the brake pedal with the pads removed.
Deal with one side at a time...so you have a reference when it comes to putting the springs back etc...in case of any confusion.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

If you can get hold of a Haynes manual (library?) it will give you a step by step on how to change the pads, so you can just do as many of the steps as you need to get off the bits you want. Not familiar with the Audi but generally yes, the clips do just lever off and clip back in. Some are more springy than others so be prepared.

Changing brake pads (and disks for that matter) is far more simple than you would imagine it to be and even a novice like me can do it with just the most basic of instructions.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the handy link. I really don't intend dismantling the brakes, and it shouldn't be necessary for a quick paint job since I'm not changing the discs/pads. However removing the Retaining Spring/Clip looks like it might be worth the hassle. But as the thread mentions "The retaining spring is a bugger to get back on without scratching the paint". Ruining the paint is the least of my worries; I have visions of it completely becoming undriveable if I fail to get it back in at all. Which brings me back to my initial question - will removing this clip cause any problems with the installation of my brake pads if I'm not planning on fully fitting replacement pads, but just keeping the existing ones in place?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2016)

*Audi brakes*

Hi
You can paint the calipers on the car by hand no problem(steady hand and some masking tape). The pad retaining clip comes out easily, flathead screwdriver helps and goes back in easily. Pads will not full out. 
I've just completed one on my Audi A4.
Hope this helps


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Thanks, that does help. I'm looking forward to smartening these up!

I'm going to apply smooth hammerite directly to the cleaned callipers, but rub them down as smooth as I can first. I'll then apply some vinyl decals and lacquer over the top with standard halfords heavy duty PU lacquer. I hope the heat is not excessive for the lacquer, but time will tell. I imagine it'll do fine.


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Tbh efunc, even if you couldn't get the clip back in it wouldn't stop you from driving the car to a local workshop and giving someone a drink to just pop it back on for you. If your local to epping I'll even do it for you and give you a hand bud👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't forget to refurb the wheel bolts too :thumb:


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

moochin said:


> Tbh efunc, even if you couldn't get the clip back in it wouldn't stop you from driving the car to a local workshop and giving someone a drink to just pop it back on for you. If your local to epping I'll even do it for you and give you a hand bud👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


haha, cheers. I fancy a day out in epping actually.

but yeah, i'm sure i'll be fine :thumb:


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Don't forget to refurb the wheel bolts too :thumb:


I've already got brand new extended bolts because I've got new spacers to go on the wheels. But I've also got new bolts covers for them anyway, and new centre caps too.

before and after pics coming up when I'm ready to tackle it...


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

dont paint the face of the hub where the wheel touches it


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

yep, thanks for the reminder steveo. I wasn't planing to do the face, just clean them and maybe a spot of copper grease. However, having said that, my refurbed wheels came with fully powder coated rear faces. I usually expect to see them cut back. But I'm fitting 15mm spacers anyway between the faces and tbh the setup is fine this way.


----------

